# Called on in Church to Speak, WTF?



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

So I have been to this small church that meets in the basement of an office building for, no lie, 3 weeks. And sunday we divided up into 4 groups to talk about specific bible stories and thanksgiving. The asst pastor was in our group. We had the story of Ruth and Naomi (not lesbians for the unbiblical). Anyway at the end of our discussion, no one would present our "findings" to the whole church, about 60 people. So I said what the hell, literally, and took the mike and amazingly remembered what we talked about. Does this mean I have to start believing in god now, haha. I was a little nervous but it went well. I thought I was going to start crying from nervousness and fatigue. I've always thought I should be in front of people talking or hamming it up or something, so maybe this is a start.


----------



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

Congratulations, FC. You must feel proud of yourself. Btw, pride is a sin. Did you feel high after you spoke? Just like a cloud has lifted from your soul. Whenever, I speak before my toastmaster club, I feel high like I am on a drug or something. I dont do drugs!

Please volunteer to read some passage before the group. Good luck.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Yeah, there's a little adrenaline rush that kicks in. I actually thought of you and your toastmasters during the "who's going to speak" phase.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Yeah, there's a little adrenaline rush that kicks in. I've asked for forgiveness for feeling good about myself, haha. I actually thought of you and your toastmasters during the "who's going to speak" phase.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Stop repeating yourself, FC! Ha ha I'm only messing with you. You just wrote 2 posts with basically the same thing, lol.

Good for you for doing that! That is awesome. I'm proud of you. Keep up the good work. :clap


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

COCONUT HOLDER!! COCONUTHOLDER!! Repitition Repitition is is a a communication communication technique technique. :b


----------



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> COCONUT HOLDER!! COCONUTHOLDER!! Repitition Repitition is is a a communication communication technique technique. :b


Have you started dreaming about meeting CoconutHolder yet? :lol


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

lol, no but i do dream about coconuts quite a bit.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

FairleighCalm said:


> So I have been to this small church that meets in the basement of an office building for, no lie, 3 weeks. And sunday we divided up into 4 groups to talk about specific bible stories and thanksgiving. The asst pastor was in our group. We had the story of Ruth and Naomi (not lesbians for the unbiblical). Anyway at the end of our discussion, no one would present our "findings" to the whole church, about 60 people. So I said what the hell, literally, and took the mike and amazingly remembered what we talked about. Does this mean I have to start believing in god now, haha. I was a little nervous but it went well. I thought I was going to start crying from nervousness and fatigue. I've always thought I should be in front of people talking or hamming it up or something, so maybe this is a start.


Wow!!!! I haven't been to church in a while but I never had the guts to even sing along with everyone else. Great work!!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah that takes a lot of balls. 

Hooray for balls!


----------



## Anachiel (Oct 21, 2007)

That's great FairleighCalm, sometimes we find our inner strength when we least expect it and we doubt ourselves all too often, you have just proven to yourself you have that! Because the others in your group who I assume don't have SA didn't even volunteer and you with the SA did, Amazing!! :clap


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

> Yeah that takes a lot of balls.
> 
> Hooray for balls!


Hooray for balls!! Hooray for Coconuts!!

Thanks all. I want to be clear that I used to be "christian". Now, I firmly reject any labels. I don't think anyone can know how spiritual things work. It's on a deep level beyond our comprehension. But if there is a spiritual dimension to this life, I want to plug into it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Way to go, FairleighCalm! :boogie :boogie :boogie
...and congratulations on 2500 posts!


----------



## Not So Nervous Nelly (Feb 24, 2007)

Don't worry most Christians are friendly, so they would have made of you even if you messed up . A new church can be imiditating especially for non-believers. However, jugding by your post title I thought you were upset by that.


----------



## Not So Nervous Nelly (Feb 24, 2007)

Hooray for balls!! Hooray for Coconuts!!

Thanks all. I want to be clear that I used to be "christian". Now, I firmly reject any labels. I don't think anyone can know how spiritual things work. It's on a deep level beyond our comprehension. But if there is a spiritual dimension to this life, I want to plug into it.[/quote]

You're right, but we need label as humans to identify things. 
. Christianity embraces mystery, which is contrary to most human thinking


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Thanks Millenium. I might have to write my own bud commercial, lol. No, I wan't upset by it as much as I was pleasantly shocked. This small gathering space/church is also an art gallery. So, this church is to mainstream religion what experimental theatre is to broadway. Slightly off and I like that.


----------



## TruSeeker777 (Nov 9, 2003)

> This small gathering space/church is also an art gallery. So, this church is to mainstream religion what experimental theatre is to broadway. Slightly off and I like that.


Sounds really cool. I once went to a church that met in a movie theater. Great cushie seats.


----------



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

Did you speak again this sunday?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

HAHA, no. I've been defrocked! :lol


----------



## itsme (Sep 28, 2007)

Lol @ ur title, with "church" and "WTF" in the same sentence. I'm cracking up about this, it just struck me as funny. On a more serious note, Maybe you can use church as a place to open up and make progress with your shyness. People seem to be more understanding at churches (at least they should be) and less judgmental. You should keep attending.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Oh I will. And I'm not really shy. I just haven't spoken in front of a group of believers when in fact, I'm wondering if I believe or not, funny! Thanks for the encouragement!!

EDIT: Added n to end of spoke, duh.


----------



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> I just haven't spoke in front of a group of believers when in fact, I'm wondering if I believe or not, funny!


If you stand up to speak, you will believe in yourself. That counts for everything.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Very sage advice. I'll remember that.


----------



## Illini_Pride (Apr 25, 2005)

Wow, that's great! Good for you! :yay Did you get a positive response at church?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

No, they all booed me, haha. Yeah, they all lied and said I didn't appear nervous, but i was just out of being tired. Thanks.


----------



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> they all booed me


Can you really blame them? You used church and WTF in the same line. :lol


----------



## alanh (Jan 2, 2008)

That's good to hear. I've done this sort of thing in the past, spontaneously, in spite of my anxieties, and found it easier to cope with my SA afterwards. You should try to make a habit of it. Like that other guy said, church-goers aren't there to judge you, so there's really nothing to be concerned about in that regard. Personally, I don't believe in Christianity, but I respect other people's beliefs. I try not to discriminate or push my own beliefs onto other people. If socializing at church functions helps with your SA, then by all means continue to do so. As for me, I have too many discrepancies with Christianity, and basically all forms of organized religion. I've found it's best to first form your own relationship with God. If God exists, then he is likely a part of us all, and in turn we are all a part of God, and can only find God by looking within, from a pure un-biased perspective. Most religions are about controlling the masses and telling them what and how to believe. For some people, that's all they need and it can even be a positive thing. I, however, am not one of those people. Regardless, religion in any form can be a positive thing for people looking for hope and inspiration, and a place where you can evolve spiritually, while socially interacting with others who aren't as likely to judge you. Good luck, and speak up whenever you feel the need. Especially if you feel you can help or enlighten others while doing so.


----------



## John H (Oct 27, 2005)

You guys are all great!!!!!!!

I'll head off to bed in a while maybe I'll dream of Coconuts!!!!!!

Congrats on your speaking up!!!!!!!!!!!!

John H


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

alanh said:


> That's good to hear. I've done this sort of thing in the past, spontaneously, in spite of my anxieties, and found it easier to cope with my SA afterwards. You should try to make a habit of it. Like that other guy said, church-goers aren't there to judge you, so there's really nothing to be concerned about in that regard. Personally, I don't believe in Christianity, but I respect other people's beliefs. I try not to discriminate or push my own beliefs onto other people. If socializing at church functions helps with your SA, then by all means continue to do so. As for me, I have too many discrepancies with Christianity, and basically all forms of organized religion. I've found it's best to first form your own relationship with God. If God exists, then he is likely a part of us all, and in turn we are all a part of God, and can only find God by looking within, from a pure un-biased perspective. Most religions are about controlling the masses and telling them what and how to believe. For some people, that's all they need and it can even be a positive thing. I, however, am not one of those people. Regardless, religion in any form can be a positive thing for people looking for hope and inspiration, and a place where you can evolve spiritually, while socially interacting with others who aren't as likely to judge you. Good luck, and speak up whenever you feel the need. Especially if you feel you can help or enlighten others while doing so.


Thanks!! I used to let my 'descrepancies" get in the way of my desire to have faith. I think for me, it's important to remember that it's MY faith and no one elses. Faith takes place on a very deep, and sincere level. And while the bible may be a guide for christians, pray and expecially silent sincere prayer/meditation is spiritual fuel. Thanks againf or commenting.


----------

